# Need help configing Apache on server. Please look.



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi. I am always learnign here, but am stuck on fixing this. 
I have a colo server with a 10Meg connection.
My server just wont seem to get much bandwidth cranked out. It's like I could have no traffic and my download speed would be 300kbs..

I've been playing and reading httpd.conf / yup.. 2.2.0 on Server 2003
------------
Anyhow. I bet youll notice the problem here.


> Apache Server Status for localhost
> Server Version: Apache/2.2.0 (Win32)
> Server Built: Dec 11 2005 20:34:33
> 
> ...


Notice all the waiting for connections. Could this be tying thi sup. This is a download server. I've got minimal traffic flowig to it right now untill I can figure this out. Thanks.
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :grin:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Part of the problem may be your 10Mbps connection. Apache by default is set to have a minimum number of servers/processes running. When they're not doing anything, they're in a "waiting" state. This is normal. They're just waiting for a connection. You may want to check to see if you're being given premium or value bandwidth. 

What are your server specs?


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Server is a Compaq Proliant DL360 G2 /Duel 1.4 P3's/ 2 GB ddr
http://h18002.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11049_div/11049_div.HTML
I emailed my provider about the bandwidth.. I pay 49USD a Meg. I dropped down to 5 Megs a few days ago, and have noticed absolutely no difference in downloads.lol.. I'm starting to wonder in I had 100Meg connection if it would have been faster.

Server is Running Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise SP1
apache2Triad

I've played around and tweaked some stuff and seen tiny performance differences, but I know there is a mod or some tweak this needs.

I use this as a download server. Has a small amount of web traffic, but paid downloads that are directed to this server. I need minimal connections, but as much bandwidth dedicated to the people downloading.

I'm looking at the server terminal right now and am using "netmeter" 387.1kb/s Up. .lol. Max today was 940 kb/s.
I start a download myself and it eventually drops to 60ish. GRRRR
Please PM me and I can give you more private info on this if you like. I don't liek google dragging me into how much my latest server is sucking.
:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: 
Thanks for answering this.. it didnt even notify me. hmm


----------

